# Compiler un dossier src



## mkhomx (9 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,

Je veux compiler un dossier src. 

Pour le moment je suis en train de télécharger Xcode 3.0

Est- ce que vous connaissez un lien pour avoir un bon tutoriel qui explique les différentes étapes pour faire une compilation ou de la Doc en pdf?

Merci


----------



## clampin (9 Avril 2008)

Si les sources sont bien dans src.. il doit y avoir un fichier makefile... 

si il y a un fichier makefile tu peux essayer dans le terminal


```
./config
make
make install
```


----------

